# 天生天杀，道之常也



## NewAmerica

将“天生天杀，道之常也”*译为：

The Heaven creates and the Heaven kills, which is the norm of the Way of the Heaven. 

大家看看有什么问题。


*一作“天生天杀，道之理也。”


----------



## Skatinginbc

To grow and perish itself is the course of nature.《陰符經》天生天殺，道之理也。《周書》天生天殺，自然之理。


----------



## NewAmerica

"天生天殺，道之理也“通常解释为”天能生万物，也能杀万物，这是自然的道理。“ 
你加了个itself，就成了”万物自生自灭，这是自然的道理“，与原文意旨相异。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> "天生天殺，道之理也“通常解释为”天能生万物，也能杀万物，这是自然的道理。“


That is misleading.  ”生万物，杀万物“ 的 ”生" (to beget) 和 "殺“ (to kill) 是及物動詞, 但原文中的是不及物.
原文:《陰符經》不過天數而死，殺也, 故曰天生天殺, 道之理也。==> 不過天數而死, 敵不過上天安排的氣數命運而死 "die" (intransitive), 故曰天殺 (to die by divine will).

"天問" (in《楚辭》) 不是上天所問, 而是對天理(= 自然法則)的疑問; "天放" (in《莊子》) 不是上天所放, 而是回歸天理(= 自然法則)的放逸; "天殺" (in《陰符經》) 不是上天所殺, 而是符合天理(= 自然法則)的滅亡。

天生天殺：自然生成，自然滅亡，指自生自化，自生自滅。

Intransitive 殺 = 垂敗衰亡
(1) 垂落: 黄巢《不第後賦菊》 待到秋來九月八，我花開後百花殺。張衡《東京賦》飛流蘇之騷殺。
(2) 敗壞:《莊子》有人於此，其德天殺。==> 他的品行作風天生就敗壞, 他天性敗壞。
(3) 衰微:《呂氏春秋》是故地日削，子孫彌殺。 漢．高誘．注：「殺，衰也。」
(4) 滅亡:《孟子》凶年不能殺。《康熙字典》殺，同死。

天殺：(符合)自然(法則)的垂敗衰亡


----------



## NewAmerica

在继续分析之前，请先解释一下你的Itself中的it作何解。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> Itself中的it作何解。


Itself 是「自然免疫、自身免疫」(自身產生的免疫) 的 「自」(自身) , 或「本然善性」(本身俱來的善性) 的 「本」(本身)。It 指「物」(as in 物身、物體)。
天然 = 自然 = 本然 = 渾然自成, 本身所致, 非人工製造或外力干預的。章炳麟 《四惑論》或有言本然者，與自然同趣而異其名。

天(之)生：天然(的)發、育、存、長。
天(之)殺：天然(的)垂、敗、衰、亡。 
唐 王冰《素向六氣玄珠密語》「天生天殺，道之理也。若能究其玄珠之義，見*天之生*，可以延生；見*天之殺*，可以逃殺。」


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 天(之)生：天然(的)發、育、存、長。
> 天(之)殺：天然(的)垂、敗、衰、亡。



好，这样解释问题就来了：

  （是什么）天然(的)發、育、存、長？
  （是什么）天然(的)垂、敗、衰、亡？


----------



## Skatinginbc

「見天之生，可以延生。」 你若能看出 ( 觀察到、理解) 什麼樣的發育存長是天然 (符合自然法則) 的，那你就能依順這個自然法則來延生。     「見天之殺，可以逃殺。」  你若能看出 ( 觀察到、理解) 什麼樣的垂敗衰亡是天然 (符合自然法則) 的，那你就能依順這個自然法則來逃殺。





NewAmerica said:


> 好，这样解释问题就来了：
> 
> （是什么）天然(的)發、育、存、長？
> （是什么）天然(的)垂、敗、衰、亡？


我若知道，就能延生逃殺，安享120歲的天年，或甚至成仙了。  為免存疑，在此提醒，這個「天然」是名詞，nature (自然、天性) 的意思。這個「天然的」( 天之)  是屬格，of nature  的意思。


----------



## Jack12345

"天” is not heaven here in Chinese.
here, "天“ means the law of nature,  and always hint the highest will of emperor or someone who has the highest power.
so “天生天杀，道之常也” perhaps can be translated as "All will be born and be killed, it's forever the law of nature(it always hints the will of highest power in old Chinese word "天")."
Or "All will be born and killed  by the law of nature, it's forever."


----------



## NewAmerica

作整句（“天生天殺，道之理也“）解读，就可以发现你解释中的问题：



Skatinginbc said:


> 天(之)生：天然(的)發、育、存、長。
> 天(之)殺：天然(的)垂、敗、衰、亡。



  这样的话，

  天生天殺，道之理也 =* 天然(的)*生，天然(的)杀，是*天然的*道理。

看出问题了吧？你把”天“跟”道“搞混了，这是两个不同的概念。

  从大背景看，”道生一，一生二，二生三，三生万物"，道是根本的，是“天地”之源。这个大背景，也是翻译的根本前提。


----------



## Jack12345

The concept of "天"  has been changed several times in Chinese history. And this concept was also different between Confucianism and Taoism originally. But after Song dynasty and Ming dynasty, the concept of "天" is similar in both Confucianism and Taoism.
"天" means supremacy (nothing can be higher than it) in nature. https://www.zdic.net/hans/天
『說文解字』





顚也。至高無上，从一大。他前切
So, the concept includes all the nature and the highest will (it is not the will of God).
But the concept of HEAVEN is relative to the religion (God's place).  heaven - WordReference.com 英汉词典
So, it should not be translated into heaven.
And because this concept of "天" does not exist in western culture and literature, perhaps it should not be translated into one English word directly. Maybe, it could be translated into supreme nature?
"All will be born and killed by the supreme nature. It's forever the law of nature." is similar to the sentence above.
or by the rules of translation, "All will be born and killed by Tian. It's forever the law of nature."


----------



## Jack12345

"知常容，容乃公，公乃王，王乃天，*天乃道*，道乃久，没身不殆。" excerption from 《道德经》
“天” and "道" can be explained each other here.

Because the "道" has never a clearly meaning, so every explanation about "道" is the reader's own comprehension.
So it is why it is called metaphysic(玄学) in the period of Wei(魏) and Jin(晋).

According to the modern recognition, "道" is similar to "the law of nature".


----------



## Skatinginbc

天生天殺，道之理也：自然生成、自然滅亡  乃萬物演化、運行的規律。

道：途徑 "course", 特指宇宙萬物演化、運行的途徑 "course of changes, course of operations"
理：順序、規律  "order, pattern"


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这里的关键是，要不要把“天”视为人格化的神。如果认为天是有主观意识的神灵，那么就是神杀生救生。如果认为不是，那么就是万物自生自灭。


----------



## Skatinginbc

把“天”擬人化的例子：天怒





retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这里的关键是，要不要把“天”视为人格化的神


答案是： 《陰符經》的原文裡有沒有把“天”擬人化? 沒有。《陰符經》天生者，人歸元道，正發復升，生也。內合天作，至道生真；遁隱在世，其人能測；聖機內明，外通天地，故知者不死也。 天殺者，為人不信天道，任意損失精神炁，故害物不過天數而死，殺也。故曰：天生天殺，道之理也。


----------



## Jack12345

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这里的关键是，要不要把“天”视为人格化的神。如果认为天是有主观意识的神灵，那么就是神杀生救生。如果认为不是，那么就是万物自生自灭。


In Chinese traditional metaphysical(or physiological)  theory, the "天" is not an anthropomorphic concept or God. "天" is everything (nature) but higher than everything (nature). And it always hints or implies the highest will but not the will of God. "天" is external and "道" is internal.


----------



## Jack12345

Skatinginbc said:


> 把“天”擬人化的例子：天怒
> 答案是： 《陰符經》的原文裡有沒有把“天”擬人化? 沒有。《陰符經》天生者，人歸元道，正發復升，生也。內合天作，至道生真；遁隱在世，其人能測；聖機內明，外通天地，故知者不死也。 天殺者，為人不信天道，任意損失精神炁，故害物不過天數而死，殺也。故曰：天生天殺，道之理也。



"天怒" 出自：汉．王充《论衡．雷虚》「天怒不旋日，人怒不旋踵。」. This is not a Chinese traditional physiological expression.

据宋黄庭坚考证《阴符经》是后人假托黄帝之名。现代学者一般认为是北朝人所写。 
后人对道家思想的解读，各有不同，但可能都不是道家思想的本意。因为老子已经说过“道可道非常道”。


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 道：途徑 "course", 特指宇宙萬物演化、運行的途徑 "course of changes, course of operations"



   这样解释，哲学框架忒小了些。 按照老子哲学的总纲”道生一，一生二，二生三，三生万物" ，这个解释居后。用现代科学的成果可有助理解：万物（可观察宇宙）只是宇宙整体的一小部分。老子的“道生一”，则追溯到了宇宙大爆炸前。他的框架大得多了。


----------

